# BSOD Problem



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

Hello
I do' know if my problem falls into the virus, software or hardware category so I posted it here, hoping anybody can help me. I'v tried everything I could find on the net and I am desperate.

BSOD (System service exception)
Symptoms:
-Laptop will not start in safe mode, not with msconfig, nor with win+I>update & security>recovery>advanced startup...(The laptop simply restart, never showing the alternative to press 4 for safe mode).
-uninstalling any program and restarting the laptop result in the programs returning, as if they were never really uninstalled.
-the web browser returns to the same 3 open tabs that were open when the first BSOD appeared. closing them or opening more and then restarting the laptop results in the same 3 tabs opening again (yes, I've tried to unistall it, but it returns on restart laptop).
Basically the laptop feels like a horrow movie with a cursed item. you throw it in the ocean, you burn it, but no matter what you do, it returns to its original place. It's basically as if the whole laptop is in a loop, returning to the point of origin no matter what you close, unistall or install. I've tried chkdsk /f but the laptop goes into BSOD before it can finish (the same usually happens when trying to reinstall windows).
-Resetting the laptop to an earlier time gives an error and is cancelled.
-Trying to reinstall windows (with or without personal files) is cancelled
-I've tried to inistall drivers in device manager but like everything else, they just seem to return on restart.
-Basically I can unistall any program I want, close or open any tabs on the browser and set the laptop to restart in safe mode; no matter what I do it undo the changes or returns the laptop to a time/loop before any changes was done (it seems to be the same with drivers).

Clues:
-trying to reset to earlier time sometimes says 'could not find printer' or smth like that
-laptop restarts with: GefForce Game Ready-DRiver available, and canon inkjet printer survey program accept/decline.
-Device manager shows errors but trying to unistall drives does not help

Questions:
-Could it be a virus and how can I best remove/scan for it? Remember that the BSOD only gives me limited time before crashing the laptop.
Could it be a hardware problem? Perhaps NVIDIA?
If it is a driver problem, why the horrow movie loop? That does not sound like neither hardware nor software/driver problem.
.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

I came in front of similar situation once and the solution was to re-install the operating system. 

Let's take things from the beginning.

What's the operating system? Windows 10, 8, 7????


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> I came in front of similar situation once and the solution was to re-install the operating system.
> 
> Let's take things from the beginning.
> 
> What's the operating system? Windows 10, 8, 7????


windosw 10. But whenever I try to re-install the operating system the BSOD appear before it finish


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Let's try to download FRST tool, hoping that it won't disappear after the next restart.

Download *Farbar Recovery Scan Tool *and save it to your *desktop. --> IMPORTANT*

*Note: *You need to run the version compatible with your system. If you are not sure which version applies to your system download both of them and try to run them. Only one of them will run on your system, that will be the right version.

If your antivirus software detects the tool as malicious, it's safe to allow FRST to run. It is a *false-positive *detection.

If English is not your primary language, right click on FRST.exe/FRST64.exe and rename to FRSTEnglish.exe/FRST64English.exe


Double-click the *FRST* icon to run the tool. When the tool opens click* Yes* to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button and wait for a while.
The scanner will produced two logs on your Desktop: *FRST.txt and Addition.txt.*
Please attach the content of these two logs in your next reply.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> Let's try to download FRST tool, hoping that it won't disappear after the next restart.
> 
> Download *Farbar Recovery Scan Tool *and save it to your *desktop. --> IMPORTANT*
> 
> ...


I tried downloading it to the desktop but as it was running I got a BSOD and when the laptop restarted it was gone, as if never installed. Then I tried to download it to a pendrive in case of BSOD and was able to run it from there. I hope that does the same job.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, oddvar.

*First thing first:*

Unplug _every device_ from the computer. Leave _only the mouse._

Then:

*1. Enable the built-in Administrator account*

Press *Windows icon* on your Desktop, together with the* letter R.*
Type *cmd*, and press *Ctrl + Shift + Enter* to run Command Prompt as administrator.
Copy and paste the following command and press* Enter* to execute it:


```
net user administrator /active:yes
```

Restart the computer and choose *this account* *(Administrator)* instead of your previous one (W-book).
*NOTE: From now on, and until I tell you, please sign in with this Administrator account.

2. Uninstall a program*

Press the *Windows Key + R.*
Type *appwiz.cpl *in the Run box and click *OK.*
The Add/Remove Programs list will open. Locate the following program on the list:


```
Popcorn Time
```

 Select the above program and click *Uninstall.*
 * Restart* the computer.
Let me know if Popcorn Time is uninstalled after the restart.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> Hi, oddvar.
> 
> *First thing first:*
> 
> ...


restarting after the


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

I tried the 
net user administrator /active:yes
in cmd (ctrl+shift+enter) and then restarted the computer.
no new admin account was added and the computer rebooted into W-book automatically as normal.
PS: I did notice that W-book is registered as admin so I tried to remove poporn. After receiving the message opcorn Time successfully removed from your computer: I rebooted the pc. Popcorn was back again as a cursed item in a horror movie.
PS: after typing: net user administrator /active:yes, and clicking enter, it says> command executed.
I then restart the pc but there is no sign of the new admin user account. It seem to follow the same pattern as the rest, nothing installed and nothing removed (as a time loop)


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

It seems that you don't have a password for your W-book account, when you sign in Windows.


In the Search area type *Control Panel* and select it when it appears.
Select *View by category.*
Select *User Accounts.*
*Add or remove users accounts.*
Choose* W-book.*
Select insert a *password *for the specific account and follow the prompts.
*Restart *the computer.
Check if the *Administrator* account is now there, and sign in using this account.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> It seems that you don't have a password for your W-book account, when you sign in Windows.
> 
> 
> In the Search area type *Control Panel* and select it when it appears.
> ...


Tried selecting a password for W-book and restarted the pc. no password was installed. Even tried to times. Same as everything else, nothing is deleted and nothing installed or changed.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

_*NOTE:* In order not to include my replies in yours, please do not click on the Reply button. Instead, write your reply in the Reply area at the end of the topic and then click on the Post reply button._

Let's look at the contents of the user profile list in the registry. This will give us more information about what is happening.

 Press *Windows icon* on your Desktop, together with the *letter R.*
 Type *cmd,* and press Ctrl + Shift + Enter to *run Command Prompt as administrator.*
 Copy and paste the following command line and press Enter.


```
reg export "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList" C:\Profile.txt
```

 In the Search area type *File Explorer* and choose it from the items appeared.
 In the address area type *C:\Profile.txt *and press *Enter.*
 From the list, choose *C:\Profile.txt,* double click to open it.
 Select the content of the file, *copy and paste* it in your next reply.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> _*NOTE:* In order not to include my replies in yours, please do not click on the Reply button. Instead, write your reply in the Reply area at the end of the topic and then click on the Post reply button._
> 
> Let's look at the contents of the user profile list in the registry. This will give us more information about what is happening.
> 
> ...


I hope this is what you were looking for. I had to try a few times because of BSOD


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Nothing unusual in the profile list.

Some things I would like to see now:

*1. Your account info*

Go to Settings (press the Windows logo key on the keyboard together with letter i), then Accounts. From the menu at the left choose Your Info. Please take a screenshot of what you see.

*2. Users*

Open File explorer (press the Windows logo key on the keyboard together with letter r, type Explorer and press Enter).
From the menu at the left choose My PC, then double click on C and then choose Users.
Please take a screenshot of what you see.

*3. Users accounts from Control Panel*

In the Search area type Control Panel and select it.
Select View by Large Icons and find Users accounts. Select it.
Please take a screenshot of what you see.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> Nothing unusual in the profile list.
> 
> Some things I would like to see now:
> 
> ...


I hope these are what you asked for:


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

No sign of a temporary profile.

*1. Enable the built-in administrator account*

Press *Windows icon* on your Desktop, together with the* letter R.*
Type *cmd*, and press *Ctrl + Shift + Enter* to run Command Prompt as administrator.
Copy and paste the following command and press* Enter* to execute it:


```
net user administrator /active:yes
```

*DO NOT* restart the computer.

*2. Sign out and sign in with the Administrator account*

Click on the *Start* button.
Click on your *profile icon* and choose *Sign out.*
Select the *Administrator* account to sign in.
While you are signed in as Administrator:

*3. Uninstall Popcorn*

Press the *Windows Key + R.*
Type *appwiz.cpl *in the Run box and click *OK.*
The Add/Remove Programs list will open. Locate the following program in the list:


```
Popcorn Time
```

 Select the above program and click *Uninstall.*
 * Do not* restart the computer.

*4*. *Run Deployment Image Servicing and Management (DISM)*

Click on the *Start *button and in the search box, type *Command Prompt*
When you see Command Prompt on the list, right-click on it and select *Run as administrator*
Enter the command below and press on *Enter*;


```
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
```

Let the scan run until the end (100%). Depending on your system, it can take some time.
*Please post here the result you got (Screenshot).*

*5. When DISM finishes, you can then run SFC from the same command prompt window, but full instructions as if starting fresh:*

Click on the *Start* button and in the search box, type *Command Prompt*
When you see Command Prompt on the list, right-click on it and select *Run as administrator*
Enter the command below and press on *Enter*


```
sfc /scannow
```

Let the scan finish.
You will normally get one of the following results:

```
Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them
Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation
```

*Please post the result you got (Screenshot).*

*In your next reply please post:*

Feedback about steps 1-3
The two screenshots after DISM and SFC commands


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

So, ok: I was able to run through step 1-3, creating an admin account and unistall popcorn. I then started on the first scan 
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
I got to about 20 % when BSOD restarted the computer.
After restart the admin account was gone (as if it never existed) and popcorn reinstalled.
To run the two scans I need to buy myself more time, but I don't know how. I have the impression that the more processes run, the faster BSOD kicks in (doing nothing seems to buy me maybe ten minutes while running a scan seen to crash the computer faster).
Do you have any ideas how I can buy myself enough time to run the scans?


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Perform the previous steps: enable the Administrator account, sign out and sign in with that account.

After that, run Autoruns. I would like to see if I miss something from the Start-up process.

Please download AutoRuns and save it to your desktop.
Right click on the folder then select *Extract all...*
Verify *Show extracted files when complete* is checked then click* Extract.*
Right click on *autoruns64.exe* (not autorunsc64.exe) and select *Run as administrator.*
Wait until the lower left hand corner of the window shows *Ready.*
Hit the *Ctrl + S key *at the same time.
*Save* the file to your Desktop using the *default File name.*
Please *zip** and attach* the file here.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> Perform the previous steps: enable the Administrator account, sign out and sign in with that account.
> 
> After that, run Autoruns. I would like to see if I miss something from the Start-up process.
> 
> ...


I hope this is the one:


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

I have to review carefully the created zip file.

Meanwhile,

enable the Administrator account as before, sign out from W-book and sign in with Administrator. Then create a password for the W-book account and restart. Can you see both the accounts on the sign in screen now?

To create a password for the W-book:

In the Search area type *Control Panel* and select it when it appears.
Select *View by category.*
Select *User Accounts.*
*Add or remove users accounts.*
Choose* W-book.*
Select insert a *password *for the specific account and follow the prompts.
*Restart *the computer.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> I have to review carefully the created zip file.
> 
> Meanwhile,
> 
> ...


After several BSOD crashes I finally managed to enter as administrator and set a password for W-book. As I expected the password for W-book and the admin account was gone when I restarted.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Can you take a good photo of the Blue Screen you are getting and attach it please?


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> Can you take a good photo of the Blue Screen you are getting and attach it please?


Lol, finally an easy assignment


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

You said that you tried to reinstall the operating system.

How did you try that?

I would like you to create a bootable USB drive with Windows 10, to use it for repair the computer (at least for now).

*1. Prepare a bootable USB drive with Windows 10*

These links will guide you how to do it:

Create installation media for Windows
Download Windows 10

*2. Make your computer boot from USB drive*

You have to change boot order, so when the time comes, the computer will boot from the USB drive, installing Windows from scratch.

This link maybe helpful: How to Change Computer BIOS Settings

Let me know if you were able to go through the procedure.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> You said that you tried to reinstall the operating system.
> 
> How did you try that?
> 
> ...


does this mean a fresh windows installation, losing whatever files I have on the computer. If so I am gonna need a little time to save what I can before doing it???


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

No. Not clean install yet. We are going to try a repair.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> No. Not clean install yet. We are going to try a repair.


OK, I was unable to make a bootable usb from the laptop since it takes too long and the computer crash before it's done. However I made one using a 2nd laptop, I hope that works just fine.
I set the computer to boot from usb and got this screen (first image).
Now: If I go for repair computor my next screen is pic nr two.
From there I chose 'Use a device' and clicked. After clicking USB (the only option) on the next pic I come to picture 3 in attachment.
Now; Clicking next takes me back to picture one and we're back to square one. I have done this a few times and it repeats itself.
If instead I clock troubleshoot on pic 2 I end up on pic 4, but I do not think this is what I was supposed to do.
The only alternative then is to click Install on pic 1, but that seem to take me to a fresh install where they ask for product key which I don't have since windows came preinstalled.
It appears I can go on, choosing windows version 10 pro etc, but I chose to abort for the moment to avait you advice.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

From screen 2 you have to choose Troubleshoot.

Then, I would go for resetting the computer. So you will choose Reset.

That means that you will lose the programs/applications installed, but you can keep your personal files.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> From screen 2 you have to choose Troubleshoot.
> 
> Then, I would go for resetting the computer. So you will choose Reset.
> 
> That means that you will lose the programs/applications installed, but you can keep your personal files.


from screen two, clicking troubleshoot I come to this screen. There is a system restore but I cannot see any resetting the computer. Which one should I chose


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

What is the version of your Windows?

Write the following command in the Search area and then press Enter:

winver

Take a screenshot of what you get please.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> What is the version of your Windows?
> 
> Write the following command in the Search area and then press Enter:
> 
> ...


here


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Let's try to reset without ussing the USB drive. I would like to check something.

Start by shutting down your computer.
Press on the power button on the case to turn it on.
After the computer is about 3 - 5 seconds into the boot-up process, hold down the power button to shut down the computer.
Repeat the above process once again.
For the third time, turn on the computer and allow it to boot up.
If you completed the process correctly, a message saying *Preparing Automatic Repair *should appear.
In a few seconds, another message will appear stating *Diagnosing your PC* and Automatic Repair will open.
When you reach the Automatic Repair screen, click on *Advanced Options.*
At the next screen, select *Troubleshoot.*
*Is there an option for Reset this PC now?*


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> Let's try to reset without ussing the USB drive. I would like to check something.
> 
> Start by shutting down your computer.
> Press on the power button on the case to turn it on.
> ...


I've tried for quite a while now with no success. In case you want me to keep trying I made a little video so you can tell me at what stage I should turn off the computer. When is says american megatrends, window on black background or welcome W-book screen. I could keep trying some more but I thought it might be helpful to know at what stage I should turn off


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

I asked you if you were able to see the Reset this PC after the Troubleshoot option. Were you?

I can't see the video. It looks like an image.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> I asked you if you were able to see the Reset this PC after the Troubleshoot option. Were you?
> 
> I can't see the video. It looks like an image.


I tried for quite a while but the pc never started diagnostic or preparing auto repair. It only started normally. First there is a screen saying american megatrends, then a black screen with the windows logo and finally a blue screen with W-book. If you want I can keep trying but at what stage (which screen) should I turn off the computer?


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

You must shut down the computer before the Windows logo appears. Let's say when the first screen appears. Not later than that.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> You must shut down the computer before the Windows logo appears. Let's say when the first screen appears. Not later than that.


I've made a lot of attempt now, trying to turn off after about 3-4 sec or just when the first black screen arrives. It seems no matter when I turn it off it won't go into repair mode. Maybe there is something wrong or blocking it?


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Let's try with a different way.

Press the *Windows icon *on the keyboard together with the *letter i,* to get into the *Settings.*
Choose *Update and Security.*
From the menu at the left, choose *Recovery.*
Under the title *Reset this PC*, select* Get started.*
Choose to *keep your files.*
Follow the instructions to the end and report back what happened.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> Let's try with a different way.
> 
> Press the *Windows icon *on the keyboard together with the *letter i,* to get into the *Settings.*
> Choose *Update and Security.*
> ...


This (and resetting to an earlier time) was one of the first things I tried before contacting you. I've tried both keep my files and finally in frustration I tried a clean new installation as well. They both failed.
Regarding resetting to an earlier time; it says 'couldn't find printer' or something like that,
When I try to reset pc it gives me two alternatives: download from sky or local installation. I've tried both.
During preparing resetting I get to about 30 % before BSOD crash.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

I’m dorry, oddvar. I am lack of suggestions. 😕
I suggest to move this topic to the Windows 10 forum since the main problem seems to be other than malware related. Hopefully the guys there will help with the crashing problem. After that we can check for malware.


----------



## oddvar (Sep 19, 2021)

DR.M said:


> I'm dorry, oddvar. I am lack of suggestions. 😕
> I suggest to move this topic to the Windows 10 forum since the main problem seems to be other than malware related. Hopefully the guys there will help with the crashing problem. After that we can check for malware.


Well...It does seem strange that uninstalled programs, closed tab in the browser comes back after restart. I even downloaded a file shredder to usb and tried to shred anything in my download folder. Even shredded it came back. When you say windows 10 forum, do you mean on this site or did you mean microsoft?
If nothing else work, I'll try to move whatever I can to and external disk and try reinstalling windows from the usb you had me make for repair earlier.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Thread moved to Windows 10 forum as requested.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, oddvar.

The topic has been moved to this forum (Windows 10).



> If nothing else work, I'll try to move whatever I can to and external disk and try reinstalling windows from the usb you had me make for repair earlier.


I have the impression that the USB drive you prepared earlier is not compatible with your computer. If you are going to prepare it using another computer, then you have to choose the exact specifications for your problematic computer (e.g. Windows 10 Pro, X64).


----------

